# Sushi Party



## chef jimmyj (Nov 21, 2019)

Thought I  would show tonight's Supper.
My oldest, Casey took the 3 hour drive for a visit. Been a few months since her last visit and with us living in the sticks, Sushi is unheard of. Casey lives near Harrisburg, and can shop a dozen different Ethnic Grocers. She brought some Roasted Eel and the requisite Eel Sauce and an assortment of Rice and Mung Bean Noodles for future Thai and Vietnamese dishes.
Below is the Eel Nigiri, and a couple of Maki Rolls of Spicy Ahi Tuna, Salmon, both raw, and lightly cooked Shrimp, Scallops and Krab for California Rolls. Additional ingredients included, Cucumber, Avocado, Roasted Green Chiles and Scallions. Some rolls were individual proteins. Others we mixed up. The Spicy Tuna and Salmon combination was a favorite. Five of us split what you see and the two, Bev and Amanda, that don't like Sushi had Seared NY Strip Steaks. Enjoy the look see...JJ

BTW...The tall bottle on the right is an amazing bottle of traditional MEAD, Casey and my SIL made!


----------



## tallbm (Nov 21, 2019)

Oh man sushi!!!!!
Great work there and I'm jealous.  I think I'm going to do some "psuedo" sushi handrolls with my salmon lox, some siracha, ginger, and seaweed paper.  Not quite what you have but it should work in a pinch for a sushi craving :D

Your family is lucky and I'm glad you were able to get some sushi back in their life :)


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 21, 2019)

Looks awesome JJ!! Eel is my fav.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 21, 2019)

Thanks guys. We didn't have Smoked Lox but Philly Rolls are great. Lay out your Rice on the Nori, with Lox, a strip of Philly Cream Cheese and some Cucumber sticks. Really different from the the more Japanese Style Rolls...JJ


----------



## S-met (Nov 21, 2019)

Good job on the rolls and the unagi nigiri looks great.

Hardest part of sushi is getting the rice just perfect. Some of my local sushi shops claim there training was 2years making rice every day to perfection before they were allowed to touch the fish.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 21, 2019)

Thanks and very true on the rice. We actually ate later than we planned because the first batch of rice got accidently overcooked. We started a new batch, that came out great. The over cooked rice will be made into Rice Pudding or Chinese Jook...JJ


----------



## tallbm (Nov 21, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Thanks guys. We didn't have Smoked Lox but Philly Rolls are great. Lay out your Rice on the Nori, with Lox, a strip of Philly Cream Cheese and some Cucumber sticks. Really different from the the more Japanese Style Rolls...JJ



Yeah I like Philadelphia Rolls quite a bit.  I may do handrolls without the rice but add cucumber, lox, cream cheese and the Nori.  Thanks for the inspiration  :)


----------



## tropics (Nov 22, 2019)

Great job JJ all of it looks fantastic Points
Richie


----------



## one eyed jack (Nov 22, 2019)

Your sushi looks great JJ.

Like.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 22, 2019)

Man that looks great Jimmy! We love sushi but never made my own. Would probably score some points with the wife if I figured out how though!


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 22, 2019)

JJ, now you make me feel jealous... Awesome plates! ... but where is wasabi?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 23, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Man that looks great Jimmy! We love sushi but never made my own. Would probably score some points with the wife if I figured out how though!



Thanks. Take a look a YouTube. There are lots of videos on the rice and how to roll.  It's one of those Pactice makes Perfect, thinks. My first rolls were terrible, over stuffed and loose. But I got good at it, then taught the kids. That pile was rolled by 3 of us in about 30 minutes. Would have went faster if we weren't hitting that bottle of Orange Mead!



pushok2018 said:


> JJ, now you make me feel jealous... Awesome plates! ... but where is wasabi?


Thanks. Not all are Wasabi fans. My oldest daughter and I mix it in the Soy Sauce. I go Sinus Clearing strong. My Wife found some Wasabi in a Tube. Better than the powder and less waste. I would like to get my hands on the Real Wasabi but even the stuff from Oregon is pricey...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 23, 2019)

Looks great JJ, My daughter would be all over that. She and her husband just got back from a trip to Japan. They went to watch a rugby match, but basically it was a Sushi road trip. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 23, 2019)

Thanks for looking and all the Likes. The prep takes a bit of work but, results are so good. To get anything better is 1.5 hours away. They have an outstanding Spider Roll made with a whole Tempura Softshell Crab. One of my favorite Rolls...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 27, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Real Wasabi but even the stuff from Oregon is pricey...JJ



Have you looked into buying the bare root starts from Oregon Coast Wasabi? I was going to pick up some this spring to grow in pots. You can harvest the leafs and stalks until the rhizome is large enough to harvest. The leafs are a great additon to salads or steamed up with chard of spinach.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 27, 2019)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Have you looked into buying the bare root starts from Oregon Coast Wasabi? I was going to pick up some this spring to grow in pots. You can harvest the leafs and stalks until the rhizome is large enough to harvest. The leafs are a great additon to salads or steamed up with chard of spinach.



No but it sounds worth looking in to. Thanks...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2019)

I love sushi JJ, and yours looks delicious.
Although we make it with the rice on the outside of the seaweed, and coat it in toasted sesame seeds.
Honestly I could eat a variation of that every night.
Al


----------

